# Looking for fishing holes near Statesboro



## wilber85 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a student at Georgia Southern and I see a ton of lakes around here but everything is private.  

Fishing the Ogeechee right now is rough with the water levels being so low.  I can wade down it but the water level and the amount of cover make taking the boat out pretty tough.  

If anyone knows someone who I can speak to about private pond access I would really appreciate it, or any public lakes around here that I just haven't discovered yet.  I am an avid catch and release advocate, and I don't litter.  I have a 12' jon boat and I only have a trolling motor so I won't be rattling any docks either.

Thanks in advance to anyone with some info...


----------



## smittyg (Aug 17, 2009)

Evans Co. PFA is about 20 or so minutes from Statesboro. Its not the best fishing ,but it's free. there are 3 ponds there that you can put a boat in. I think the biggest is around 80 acres. Bass,bream,crappie, cats, and pickeral.evans co. is Claxton................take 301 south and make a left onto 280 you almost cant miss the signs


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have fished the big lake at Evans County PFA a few times and the fishing is verrry slow there for me.  I'm starting to think the gators are eatin all the fish!  Its a nice lake and we usually have it to ourselves, but it leaves us skunked more times than not...I wish they would do something to improve the fish population, or make the fish hungrier!


----------



## jsragan (Aug 17, 2009)

SIMMONS MILL POND!!! Take Highway 67 toward the interstate.  Take a left onto Highway 46 at the BP Station/caution light about a mile before the interstate.  Go about 3 miles and you can't miss it on the right.  I was a member out there for 3 years.  It was $200 per year when I was there.  Split it with a buddy.  Just before you get to the pond, there is a little brick house on the left with lots of grapevines and a blue chevy.  That is Ms. Simmons house.  Just stop, knock on the door, and she'll sign you up.  There have been some HUGE bass caught in there.

As far as the Ogeechee...some of the most fun I've ever had was wading the Ogeechee just outside of Statesboro.  We would go this time of year when it was super low.  You could walk right down the middle and cast to both banks.  Every once in a while it would get deep enough you had to swim with one arm and hold your rod in the other.  I was shocked at the quality of some of the bass we caught out of there.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I am only going to be here until December.  Is one year the minimum term for membership?

I'll ride on out there and speak with her.  This is just the thing I was lookin for.


----------



## jsragan (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure if you tell her you'll be leaving in December, she will pro-rate it.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Aug 18, 2009)

jsragan said:


> SIMMONS MILL POND!!!



 Is that the place you can see from the interstate, full of cypress trees in what I would guess to be the lower end? If so... that place does look fishy.


----------



## anyduckado (Aug 18, 2009)

Try fishing the pond behind Bermuda run. My roommates and I caught some nice fish from it.  The other option is go out to number 6 on southern links.( I think its been changed or closed) Your going to have to go early morning or late in the evening and walk the edges. I know for a fact that pond has some monster fish in it. Good luck.


----------



## jsragan (Aug 18, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Is that the place you can see from the interstate, full of cypress trees in what I would guess to be the lower end? If so... that place does look fishy.




That's it!  When the water got low I actually trolled under the interstate and caught fish in the creek on the other side.


----------



## Jerk (Aug 18, 2009)

There's a state park not far away I used to fish.
Look up old GSU baseball coach of mine Jack Stallings.  He has a killer pond on his horse ranch outside of campus and he and Mrs. Norma may let you wet a line (bring good line!).
The pond on campus is slam full of fish over 5 lbs if it's still there in front of the cafeteria. Some big bowfin, too.

Good luck.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 18, 2009)

*private ponds*

pm me i have a few spots you might like


----------

